# [PPOTW #32] Who had the best E3?



## T-hug (Jun 16, 2014)

So E3 has been and gone, but which of the big 3 do you think had the best conference?
Cast your vote and let us know in the comments!




Spoiler: Previous Polls



Previous Week - 2 Years later, have you got a Vita?
Week 30 - Is Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes worth the asking price?
Week 29 - Which February video game release are you most looking forward to?
Week 28 - Which console generation was the best?
Week 27 - Are you buying Destiny?
Week 26 - Which nextgen system will have the best year in 2014?
Week 25 - Do you like micro transactions?
Week 24 - What did you think of this years VGX Awards?
Week 23 - Which of the nextgen consoles do you own?
Week 22 - Do you think the Xbox One launch was good?
Week 21 - Do you think the PS4 launch was good?
Week 20 - Is Microsoft right to ban early Xbone players?
Week 19 - What is the best video game genre?
Week 18 - Is Vita TV a good idea?
Week 17 - Have you got Pokemon X or Y? 
Week 16 - Do you keep trade or sell your games?
Week 15 - Are you interested in Valve's new Vision for Steam 
Week 14 - Do you think GTAV is the game of the generation?
 Week 13 - Have you ever backed a Kickstarter project?
 Week 12 - Will you be buying a 2DS? 
 Week 11 - After last weeks Gamescom are you more or less interested in the PS Vita? 
 Week 10 - Are you looking forward to Gamescom this week? 
Week 9 - Which company has the best online infrastructure? 
 Week 8 - Which is better android or ios? 
Week 7 - Which August game release are you most looking forward to? 
 Week 6 - Will you be buying GTA V?
 Week 5 - Will you buy a Gateway 3DS Flashcard?
 Week 4 - Which system has the best controller? 
 Week 3 - Have you preordered a nextgen console yet? 
 Week 2 - Now MS has backtracked, will you? 
Week 1 - Who will sell the most hardware next gen?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 16, 2014)

I probably should avoid answering until I have seen Nintendo's effort, even if it was just a direct, but neither of the other two died horribly on stage, nor for that matter did EA or Ubisoft, and I count that is a general positive.

Looking at the Nintendo games/writeups though
http://gbatemp.net/threads/sony-e3-2014-conference-now-finished.367208/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/microsoft-e3-2014-conference-recap.367187/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-e3-2014-conference-now-finished.367232/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/ubisoft-e3-2014-conference-now-finished.367198/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/e-a-e3-2014-conference-now-finished.367194/

I guess this leaves me with a choice of meh, meh and meh. Sony might just have the edge in the exclusives war though, even if their conference veered a bit into boredom territory for a while there.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 16, 2014)

Counting down until Guild bitches about GBAtemp's shitty pro-Nintendo opinions in 3... 2... 1...

In all seriousness though, I voted for Nintendo. They just showed off the most games that I care about. Sony and Microsoft's conferences weren't half bad, though.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 16, 2014)

A hint is that any answer other than Nintendo is wrong.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 16, 2014)

Eh. They were all decent.


----------



## avran89 (Jun 16, 2014)

Microsoft and Nintendo had good showings, Sony's presentation was lacking but in the end it's not about which company won since they all pale to PC.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2014)

Didn't bother watching Nin10doh's, since both their console and handheld hold little to no titles I could be bothered caring about. 

Didn't get a chance to watch Microsoft, since I was at work. 

So out of all of them, I guess Sony's was my personal favorite since it was the only one I actually watched. Though I think this poll should have a "None of the Above" and a "All of the above" option, I probably would've just gone with none of the above. Pretty much what I expected this E3, Nin10doh still disregarding third parties, Microsoft showing off Halo and stuff, and Sony focusing on the PS4.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 16, 2014)

Nintendo won e3 by a good margin, though they didn't have THE greatest show themselves really. Sony's was drab, but like I say they didn't even need to show up in all honesty. MS's was a vast improvement from last year, and things are looking up there....

All in all though, plenty for fans of either company to look forward to on display... Owning all 3 consoles I can personally see my Wii U getting the most use this year judging by e3.
Gutted we didn't see anything on Fallout 4 though - maybe Gamescom ehh.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 16, 2014)

Sony.

Eat shit nerds.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nintendo, they had everything I wanted when it came to games.  Sony and Microsoft had nothing I wanted, also 2 hours 13 minutes for a conference Sony, Why?  Hopefully TGS has something from Sony for the PS4 because there is only one JRPG being released this year and it's turning out to be not very good.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 16, 2014)

Nintendo and Microsoft had a fantastic conference, Sony's was excruciatingly lackluster. It'd be easier to vote who had the worst e3


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 16, 2014)

Microsoft and Sony's conference sucked donkey balls. I was so fucking bored. Nintendo's was only half-decent one. They actually showed games.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 16, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Counting down until Guild bitches about GBAtemp's shitty pro-Nintendo opinions in 3... 2... 1...


 


Guild McCommunist said:


> Sony.
> 
> Eat shit nerds.


 
Eh, close enough.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 16, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Microsoft and Sony's conference sucked donkey balls. I was so fucking bored. Nintendo's was only half-decent one. They actually showed games.


 

You do realize Microsoft's conference was ENTIRELY games?

Just saying. That was their big shtick this year.


----------



## orcid (Jun 16, 2014)

Nintendo. They made me excited for a few games, their show was fun to watch and they showed gameplay scenes.
I hated these Steve Jobs clones who presented cgi footage at the sony and microsoft conferences.
Microsoft told me that they will have good games, but showed me again that they concentrate on genres which I like as much as a kick by Bruce Lee in my face.
Sony showed that there will be good games, but there is no reason buying a PS4 instantly. The show was forgettable.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 16, 2014)

If the option was there, none of the above. Good god was E3 lackluster and blah this year. Nobody surprised anybody with anything. No announcements came out that really both surprised and generated excitement. Nintendo revealed almost nothing new, and although everybody wets themselves over the fact that they announced Zelda Wii U and showed a whole, what, 54 seconds, the fact that they announced something we were at least 92% positive they would announce anyways doesn't exactly win E3 for me. Otherwise their focus was entirely on games that we already knew were coming. Ultimately, they did absolutely nothing better than Sony or Microsoft, but neither Sony nor Microsoft did any better than Nintendo either.

It was a stalemate of unsurprising suck, and thus, nobody gets my vote.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 16, 2014)

Sony, Nintendo was a close call.
on Sony side, Little Big Planet 3 looked amazing, Infamous SS DLC was very interesting, they have plenty material to expand that world, No Man Sky looks sick and Bloodborne looked nice too, Uncharted 4 looked marvelous, instabuy. Grim Fandango was a surprise and definitely a must since I never played that game.
now on Nintendo side they showed plenty of Smash bros and announced 3 new characters, the chicken robot sketches were good and the announcements of Zelda U was fantastic, Splatoon looks marvelous(I WANT IT NOW) and Captain Toad looks like fun, Hyrule Warriors with Midna definitely is a buy for me. the inclusion of Bayonetta 1 along with 2 was a surprise and now I'm twice as sure to buy it.
the rest of both presentations were mostly reminders and secondary titles to fill the blanks in-between the big launches that while they looked nice, aren't all that interesting.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 16, 2014)

Last year it was ubisoft, this year my vote goes to nintendo. Not only were there decent announcements but the presentation was pretty good* (that opening fight should set a standard to everyone else  ).

Ubisoft was a strong contender giving a great show and a good round of interesting games. Could've been a tie or even win it if nintendo hadn't had such a line-up.

Sony was decent as well. A decently deserved third spot. 

Microsoft...I watched this last, so skipped through quite some third party games. They didn't slip up or anything, but that's pretty much it.


Finally...EA. That was just...no. I know their line-up of games that don't interest me is pretty much their entire line-up, but the more I watched it, the more I got the feeling they want to LOSE some fans.



*I wish I could say 'VERY good' but that yarn presentation dragged on a bit too long.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 16, 2014)

orcid said:


> Sony showed that there will be good games, but there is no reason buying a PS4 instantly. The show was forgettable.


 
Isn't this line exactly the same for Nintendo? Almost all titles from the direct were "2015".

I'd say wait out on buying all current gen consoles, but who am I to say. I got a Wii U and a PS4 and have played both enough to say that I like them.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 16, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You do realize Microsoft's conference was ENTIRELY games?
> 
> Just saying. That was their big shtick this year.


 

To be honest, I only watched half of Microsoft's conference, but what I saw was CGI trailer after CGI trailer. It's kinda difficult to get excited for something in its early stages. Especially when it's a new IP with no existing track record. That could just be me though. People did mention Advanced Warfare showed some gameplay, but that must been shown near the beginning when I wasn't watching. (And I despise FPSes so I doubt I would have enjoyed what was presented regardless.) Anyway, I just found E3 to be extremely underwhelming in general. So I'm truly in the same boat as Nathan. Each conference felt like a teaser trailer for next year's E3 when their actual "groundbreaking" announcements will be unveiled. A complete waste IMO.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 16, 2014)

Nintendo


----------



## razielleonhart (Jun 16, 2014)

Nintendo blew it out of the water

Sony blew it big time


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 16, 2014)

razielleonhart said:


> Nintendo blew it out of the water
> 
> *Sony blew it big time*



Do elaborate. We have had seriously failed presentations from all the various makers of games in times past, at E3 and not, but Sony's show had nothing of the sort. Granted it was nowhere near memorable but that does not really equate to blew it.

I would say something about Nintendo's but I decided to watch a film instead.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 16, 2014)

Nintendo. 

_You may be wondering -- Why did ComeTurismO choose this? _

Well, good question. I'm a good fan of *The Legend of Zelda. *The great graphics, the cool way of melee was completely new and outstanding, so that was the highlight.

I love you, Nintendo.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 16, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Do elaborate. We have had seriously failed presentations from all the various makers of games in times part, at E3 and not, but Sony's show had nothing of the sort. Granted it was nowhere near memorable but that does not really equate to blew it.
> 
> I would say something about Nintendo's but I decided to watch a film instead.


 

I watched all three presentations.

Nintendo had the best E3 show by a wide margin, it was entertaining and showed mostly game footage and very little filler content.

Sony and Microsoft traded blows to be 2nd best in my opinion, I liked Microsoft's show because it was shorter and showed more game footage percentage of the time wise than Sony's but Sony had more exciting announcements than Microsoft if you could sit through the torture. Sony blew it's presentation by having some one on stage talking for long stretches of time. I call it filler content to fluff up the time so it looks like you have more. It kind of gave me the impression that Sony was not confident in the content it was showing. Not saying it's true it's just the feeling I got from it.

You could always watch the Super Best Friends on Youtube they made the shows more interesting 



They also said Nintendo had the best E3 this year after watching all 3.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 16, 2014)

Nintendo's conference was great... for Nintendo fans. What I saw there didn't really interest me (Smash Bros., Zelda) or seems neat, but isn't enough to justify the purchasing of an entire console. 

Sony had Bloodborne, so... that.


----------



## mkdms14 (Jun 16, 2014)

Here is the thing, not to call everyone out but why hold poll on which conference was the best on a predominately nintendo focus website, with a extremely large amount of Nintendo followers?  Don't get me wrong I love Nintendo as well and buy all there systems but I surprising found the Microsoft one to be the best this year.  And this is coming from someone who has never owned an Xbox nor will probably never own one.  Nintendo had a good conference but we need to look at this subjectively instead of drawing these console war ideology which is just plan stupid.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2014)

mkdms14 said:


> Here is the thing, not to call everyone out but why hold poll on which conference was the best on a predominately nintendo focus website, with a extremely large amount of Nintendo followers? Don't get me wrong I love Nintendo as well and buy all there systems but I surprising found the Microsoft one to be the best this year. And this is coming from someone who has never owned an Xbox nor will probably never own one. Nintendo had a good conference but we need to look at this subjectively instead of drawing these console war ideology which is just plan stupid.


 
Because we like to pretend we're not a community of biased Nin10yearolds (even though a majority of us definitely are).


----------



## Arras (Jun 16, 2014)

mkdms14 said:


> Here is the thing, not to call everyone out but why hold poll on which conference was the best on a predominately nintendo focus website, with a extremely large amount of Nintendo followers? Don't get me wrong I love Nintendo as well and buy all there systems but I surprising found the Microsoft one to be the best this year. And this is coming from someone who has never owned an Xbox nor will probably never own one. Nintendo had a good conference but we need to look at this subjectively instead of drawing these console war ideology which is just plan stupid.


It's probably not so much a console war thing, but people here are Nintendo fans who like Nintendo's games. So of course announcing more Nintendo games would win as people here simply are most interested in those.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 16, 2014)

mkdms14 said:


> Here is the thing, not to call everyone out but why hold poll on which conference was the best on a predominately nintendo focus website, with a extremely large amount of Nintendo followers? Don't get me wrong I love Nintendo as well and buy all there systems but I surprising found the Microsoft one to be the best this year. And this is coming from someone who has never owned an Xbox nor will probably never own one. Nintendo had a good conference but we need to look at this subjectively instead of drawing these console war ideology which is just plan stupid.


 

You meant "objectively", right?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 16, 2014)

I dunno..... Microsoft? Nintendo? I didn't bother Sony(cba to watch it) but i heard it blew bad ;o;
Microsoft had much games.
Ninty had Exclusive games but only for Wii U(Not that i don't like Wii U its just that i don't have it)

I guess Microsoft wins.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 16, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> it was entertaining and showed mostly game footage and very little filler content.



I might have to watch this Nintendo presentation, I hold out no hope it will be interesting and from what I have seen from people I would value the opinion of I will probably be with the "what were you people smoking?" crowd. Still mustn't judge until I have done it.

Anyway regarding the quoted part... was it good because it had game footage and was lacking in filler or in addition to? I am not sure I can judge a presentation good for having footage (even of games I care for) an no filler, though we me have a debate about what gets called filler. To be a presentation you probably need some footage or something for with the shorter attention spans but... well there is a reason I still read text reviews.
I should also mention E3 stopped being about gamers.... actually was it ever? I always thought it was, especially the stage shows, for the slightly more informed investors, buyers/stockers, less game centric news outlets and similar folks, in this case it tends to mean you do want to say you have a media box in 2014, COD and [popular franchises/developers] will have games out on your system, you are working on [popular franchises/with the dev team of popular franchises], you are aware of trends (this year it seems to be jumping all over/buying up every indy/mobile developer out there and proving you can hang in that world) and you have something in the pipeline for the year after that (game company investing is quite tied to the Christmas runup after all). Sure others could and would pull something from it.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 17, 2014)

mkdms14 said:


> Here is the thing, not to call everyone out but why hold poll on which conference was the best on a predominately nintendo focus website, with a extremely large amount of Nintendo followers? Don't get me wrong I love Nintendo as well and buy all there systems but I surprising found the Microsoft one to be the best this year. And this is coming from someone who has never owned an Xbox nor will probably never own one. Nintendo had a good conference but we need to look at this subjectively instead of drawing these console war ideology which is just plan stupid.


 

The pole really isn't about what game system is the best or what company is the best, just who had the best E3. 

The last time Nintendo had a good E3 that I can recall was just before the launch of the Wii. Other than those usually it's Sony or Microsoft who has the best E3 show.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 17, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> The pole really isn't about what game system is the best or what company is the best, just who had the best E3.
> 
> The last time Nintendo had a good E3 that I can recall was just before the launch of the Wii. Other than those usually it's Sony or Microsoft who has the best E3 show.


It doesn't change the fact that mkdms14 has a very valid point. We already saw the general reaction to Nintendo's presentation, with everybody automatically saying "OMG WIN THEY SHOWED ZELDA WHAT A SURPRISE". Of course, these same people bash other presentations for not showing "real gameplay" where as you can be damned sure that the Zelda trailer in no way represents what you will actually be able to do in game. They take a biased approach to the presentations as well, many not even watching Sony or Microsoft's because they figure it won't interest them anyways. Thus, they don't fairly judge the conference by the actual level of the performance, but rather, by the company they liked the most. Nintendo has to do at least five times worse than the next best presentation for any of the Nintendo fans on this website to even come close to admitting that Nintendo didn't have a great presentation, and even then, there is that dedicated group that will consistently be naysayers in the face of Sony's or Microsoft's progress.

All in all, this poll is predictable, much like asking what this site feels is the worst of the big three from this last generation. We all knew the 360 would be picked. It was just a formality for the competition of worst console. Outside of situations like that, I see no reason to ever post such a painfully predictable poll on such an overwhelmingly biased website.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 17, 2014)

Not as if other fans of other companies want to see their big game(s) too. Not as if Nintendo shown the most gameplay videos vs all those CGI trailers.

Funny, because even when Nintendo does/doing well, there's the same group people trying to turn threads to anti-Nintendo threads.

Seriously, even I got to start saying this. If this site is such a "overwhelmingly biased website", why are you even here?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 17, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> If this site is such a "overwhelmingly biased website", why are you even here?


 

It's funny to laugh at honestly.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 17, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Seriously, even I got to start saying this. If this site is such a "overwhelmingly biased website", why are you even here?


too much free time


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 17, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's funny to laugh at honestly.


I see more bitching than laughter, honestly.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 17, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I see more bitching than laughter, honestly.


 

Laughter's mostly a thing you hear, so that shouldn't be too surprising.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 17, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Laughter's mostly a thing you hear, so that shouldn't be too surprising.


I saw laughter once. I wouldn't recommend it.

Also, I'm here because I'm a masochist, clearly. Why else would I subject myself to what is primarily a group of people younger than myself who can barely formulate a coherent argument that doesn't devolve into condescending insults at the first chance?


----------



## Vipera (Jun 17, 2014)

I fucking hated the one from Nintendo for two things: one, their incredible arrogance to say "oh, we know all the other major companies have said most of everything in the E3, but we are going to say fuck you because we are superior and take 4 more hours of gameplay no one asked for", and two the whole E3 was a Starfox teaser to push fans into watching that stupid Treehouse show. And what did we get? "These new flight controls kick ass! By the way they will be in the next Starfox game. Now back to the robots".
The one from Microsoft was too focused on phew phew boom boom.
I didn't watch the one from Sony.
Sadly, the one from Ubisoft looked like the best thing out of this crappy E3. The level of "neat" from Just Dance was way over the squid game.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 17, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> It doesn't change the fact that mkdms14 has a very valid point. We already saw the general reaction to Nintendo's presentation, with everybody automatically saying "OMG WIN THEY SHOWED ZELDA WHAT A SURPRISE". Of course, these same people bash other presentations for not showing "real gameplay" where as you can be damned sure that the Zelda trailer in no way represents what you will actually be able to do in game. They take a biased approach to the presentations as well, many not even watching Sony or Microsoft's because they figure it won't interest them anyways. Thus, they don't fairly judge the conference by the actual level of the performance, but rather, by the company they liked the most. Nintendo has to do at least five times worse than the next best presentation for any of the Nintendo fans on this website to even come close to admitting that Nintendo didn't have a great presentation, and even then, there is that dedicated group that will consistently be naysayers in the face of Sony's or Microsoft's progress.
> 
> All in all, this poll is predictable, much like asking what this site feels is the worst of the big three from this last generation. We all knew the 360 would be picked. It was just a formality for the competition of worst console. Outside of situations like that, I see no reason to ever post such a painfully predictable poll on such an overwhelmingly biased website.


 

The victim mentality is strong with this one.

Don't worry I am sure Sony's and Microsoft's next E3 will be fantastic.

Then you can sing the praises of who ever it is you like, but this year it was Nintendo's year to shine and they did a fantastic job.

BTW they showed more than just Zelda if you bothered to watch it  (Zelda was cool but that part of the show was like 50 seconds long and barely had an impact.)

Edit: I would like to add that I in fact DID watch all 3 presentations. If you makes you feel better I will give Sony credit where it is due, at least they didn't have any Youtube moments like "599 US dollars!!!" or "Giant Enemy Crab!!!" or "Riiiidddge Raaaacer!!!" So in that respect they did a fantastic job. (It may sound like I am being sarcastic but far from it, I am not kidding at all.)

Edit: Sometimes just not fucking up is a major improvement.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 17, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> The victim mentality is strong with this one.
> 
> Don't worry I am sure Sony's and Microsoft's next E3 will be fantastic.
> 
> ...


Zelda is all anybody here cares about, in case you couldn't tell by the fact that almost nothing else from Nintendo's E3 has been actively discussed on this forum since Nintendo's presentation. Also, in what way am I wrong about how this site and how this community operates? It's amazing how hard it can be for some people to place themselves on the outside and abandon their biases for at least 30 seconds to understand how this community functions.

By the way, good job not proving my point about people devolving their arguments by becoming condescending assholes. Totally proved me wrong.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 17, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Zelda is all anybody here cares about, in case you couldn't tell by the fact that almost nothing else from Nintendo's E3 has been actively discussed on this forum since Nintendo's presentation. Also, in what way am I wrong about how this site and how this community operates? It's amazing how hard it can be for some people to place themselves on the outside and abandon their biases for at least 30 seconds to understand how this community functions.
> 
> By the way, good job not proving my point about people devolving their arguments by becoming condescending assholes. Totally proved me wrong.


 
Devolving into insults, I will attempt to keep from delving to those depths.

Anyway no Zelda is far from all that is being discussed in the forums, everything from all three E3 presentations has been pretty much discussed. 

You seem pretty obsessed about this whole Zelda thing.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 17, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Devolving into insults, I will attempt to keep from delving to those depths.
> 
> Anyway no Zelda is far from all that is being discussed in the forums, everything from all three E3 presentations has been pretty much discussed.
> 
> You seem pretty obsessed about this whole Zelda thing.


Ah, excuse me, Zelda and Super Smash Bros Super Not All That Nintendo Anymore. I tend to forget about the latter since we've known pretty much everything except the full character roster for a few months now. Also, largely, E3 has been ignored. Destiny has been discussed because, well, ya know, the alpha is out. Microsoft's has been so completely ignored that it's only really come up when comparing it to what others did, and I guess we're pretending that the third parties didn't do any conferences. Sony has only really been discussed where Destiny is concerned, and once again, that's due to the alpha being out exclusively on the PS4 currently. In the mean time, after Nintendo's presentation ended, Zelda was about the only thing that got its own threads (multiple, more than one). In fact, out of everything presented at E3, Zelda is just about the only thing that got its own front page news article set apart from all of the other E3 information. As well, we had the E3 thread where it was discussed, a front paged thread where it was discussed, another thread I saw earlier today comparing this Zelda trailer to the tech demo, and I would probably have more examples if I cared enough to go dig up more instead of just using what I can recall off the top of my head. Otherwise discussion in the forum has been regularly focused on 3DS hacking progress, as well as the new Wii U exploit. Nobody has gone out of their way to really discuss other parts of E3 at any kind of length. And hell, the only reason we don't have even more Zelda threads is because we only got a 54 second trailer. If we had actually gotten real gameplay, I'm sure we would be at exponentially more threads by now.

If you want to show me all these other games that got multiple threads discussing them that were just announced at E3 though, go for it. I'm sure your fruitless search will prove to be a good time. Just to remind you, I don't really count Smash, as at this point, people have been discussing it for months. I don't focus on Zelda because it's an easy target, but because it's the prime example of why people blindly vote Nintendo. I can assure you, most of you won't give a damn about the rest of what they presented until it is much, much closer to release, either because we've known about it for over a year in some capacity, or because it's just another underwhelming entry in an established series.

By the by, blatant insults or passively aggressively attacking somebody, neither is better than the other. You aren't a better person just because you don't insult somebody out right. If anything, more people become aggravated by somebody being passive aggressive than they do at the person willing to just speak their mind.

On an ending note, if you had read my first post in this thread, you would have found that I thought all three conferences were seriously lacking in both surprising and exciting news. "None of the above" expresses my overall opinion about E3 more than anything else.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 17, 2014)

I like how he talk about insults as if most of the time he isn't the one to start them.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 17, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> I like how he talk about insults as if most of the time he isn't the one to start them.


I like how you speak about me indirectly instead of just doing a quote and snip. Also, I insult people. I've been doing it for three years now, though, I'm sure I was very polite for at least the first week I was here. I would think that especially you, based on some of our past interactions, would understand that very well by now. And once again, I may openly insult, but most of you are very passive aggressive. Few of you that post regularly are saints. We're all assholes in our own special ways.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 17, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Ah, excuse me, Zelda and Super Smash Bros Super Not All That Nintendo Anymore. I tend to forget about the latter since we've known pretty much everything except the full character roster for a few months now. Also, largely, E3 has been ignored. Destiny has been discussed because, well, ya know, the alpha is out. Microsoft's has been so completely ignored that it's only really come up when comparing it to what others did, and I guess we're pretending that the third parties didn't do any conferences. Sony has only really been discussed where Destiny is concerned, and once again, that's due to the alpha being out exclusively on the PS4 currently. In the mean time, after Nintendo's presentation ended, Zelda was about the only thing that got its own threads (multiple, more than one). In fact, out of everything presented at E3, Zelda is just about the only thing that got its own front page news article set apart from all of the other E3 information. As well, we had the E3 thread where it was discussed, a front paged thread where it was discussed, another thread I saw earlier today comparing this Zelda trailer to the tech demo, and I would probably have more examples if I cared enough to go dig up more instead of just using what I can recall off the top of my head. Otherwise discussion in the forum has been regularly focused on 3DS hacking progress, as well as the new Wii U exploit. Nobody has gone out of their way to really discuss other parts of E3 at any kind of length. And hell, the only reason we don't have even more Zelda threads is because we only got a 54 second trailer. If we had actually gotten real gameplay, I'm sure we would be at exponentially more threads by now.
> 
> If you want to show me all these other games that got multiple threads discussing them that were just announced at E3 though, go for it. I'm sure your fruitless search will prove to be a good time. Just to remind you, I don't really count Smash, as at this point, people have been discussing it for months. I don't focus on Zelda because it's an easy target, but because it's the prime example of why people blindly vote Nintendo. I can assure you, most of you won't give a damn about the rest of what they presented until it is much, much closer to release, either because we've known about it for over a year in some capacity, or because it's just another underwhelming entry in an established series.
> 
> ...


 


Wall of text... but I did read it  

Anyway your free to create all those threads to discuss those games you want. That's the brilliance of an open forum. 

I don't need to search for the threads as I have participated in some of them and just lurked in others. That's why I was comfortable in saying what I said. 

But again if you feel you should open some threads to talk about these awesome games, I say go for it and don't let anyone stop you!!! (Except the mods if they find duplicate threads they might get a bit upset.) 


*As a side note to all of this, you can be sure that there WILL be multiple threads talking about all the exciting Sony and Microsoft games when they announce them. Gran Turismo 7 should be awesome with it's support of VR tech. But Sony didn't show that yet so no pictures and no story to talk about. When Microsoft shows off the next Halo game you can bet your ass there will be tons of threads about it (Can't wait to be honest, I just wish they would release more of them on the PC.)

You seem more upset that Nintendo had stuff that was interesting at this years E3 and the others had some interesting stuff but not as much (Sony had at least 2 games I was interested in.) (Microsoft had at least 2 as well, the new Forza looks amazing!)


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 17, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Wall of text... but I did read it
> 
> Anyway your free to create all those threads to discuss those games you want. That's the brilliance of an open forum.
> 
> ...


Apologies for the second wall-ish thing of text. I accidentally went off on a tangent or two, but snipping stuff would break consistency.

I feel like you completely missed my very first point that was essentially that, at a Nintendo forum, bias will sway towards Nintendo as long as they present that one thing people were really hoping for, even if they know that if it wasn't coming during E3, it would be announced before the end of the year. For pretty much any year, that item can be Zelda. The in between years, it tends to be either Pokemon or the next major 3D Mario installment. It's the idea that, even though this forum has tried to be a little less Nintendo-centric by giving the spotlight to every company in some way shape or form, as well as getting reporters that don't only care about Nintendo news, it still suffers from the fact that its origins sit in having been a GBA ROM site (and with it being named GBAtemp and all), thus, attracting a primarily Nintendo oriented fan base over the years.

Now that isn't a bad thing, despite my use of the word "suffer", and I'm not complaining about that. Being primarily Nintendo oriented is what brought me and my DS loving, flash cart using self to this forum. I was looking for a place where I could both discuss the use of my flash cart, and discuss DS games in general. Lucky for all of us, the DS had a solid number of good titles that weren't all made or published by Nintendo, which allowed for it to branch out to other tastes and facilitate good discussion among everybody. The PSP being a homebrew machine helped facilitate even more good conversation about the merits of its homebrew. Basically, when I joined, the discussions were balanced, and although people were still at each others throats, it wasn't nearly as hostile as the forum as become. The newer hostility has been bred from the fact that the Wii U is basically just a Nintendo machine, and the 3DS isn't all that exciting yet, lacking more than one or two strong third party titles. They have turned back into being systems almost exclusively for Nintendo fans, destroying a lot of the cohesiveness that came with the systems of last gen, handheld and home console, that supported diverse tastes. Essentially, the console wars have flared back up badly, and Nintendo fans are heavy on the defensive, while other fans are heavy on the offensive. As silly as it might sound, many threads discussing upcoming Wii U games reflect this, and people will jump all over a Sony thread dare they release another HD collection (though I've mentioned the problems in the logic there in other places).

With that in mind, hopefully I've given enough of my thought process as to why I feel that, on a site such as this, a forum poll such as this is worthless in actually determining how good any of the presentations were. It still pretty much just comes down to "which company did you already like the most", which makes for predictable results. Even if you can personally say more interested you from all three conferences, and that you even watched all three conferences, many of the the lurkers don't and will never share your sentiments, as if it isn't Nintendo, it isn't for them, and that goes back to my first point of the fact that this forum is still heavily Nintendo-centric. As I said, in its current state, this generation of handhelds and home consoles hasn't been able to present one or two systems that support a diverse enough taste in either releases or homebrew to generate primarily healthy conversation when comparing consoles. The Wii U struggling certainly hasn't helped that, as even now, people are bound and determined to show just how well the Wii U will bounce back, even though its clear that the Wii U and Vita are probably doing about as well as they will ever do.


----------



## VMM (Jun 17, 2014)

Nathan Drake, it's no use to say this forum is Nintendo biased, it has always have been, and it always will be.
People that are blindly devoted to Nintendo won't change their opinions how matter you prove Nintendo conference was shitty.
Arguing this on GBATemp is just a waste of time, and I say it because I was in a very similar position to you in last year's E3.

BTW, about the conferences, X1 was just boredom for me.
Captain Toad and Splatoon were the only surprises on Nintendo's E3. They spend such amount of time on Smash I even got angry,
the game will be out in a couple of months, I don't need any more information for that.

Zelda trailer looked more of an attempt to tease fans than anything else, it lasted a minute and the best it actually showed was a little bit of artwark on a CGI.
I was expecting a lot to be showed about Pokémon, which differently from Smash had little revealed at the time,
and the only things showed were things already showed at Corocoro june's leak.

Sony confererence out of the big 3, was by far the best, it had Uncharted 4, No Man's Sky, Bloodborne, Little Big Planet 3, Assassin's Creed Unity,
Grim Fandango, Batman Arkham Knight, Mortal Kombat X, GTA V for PS4, Magicka, Dead Island 2, ABZÛ, Metal Gear Solid V etc

I can see a great list of games for PS4, that grants it will have a lot of options for those who own the console,
while most of my friends, that are Nintendo fans, are merely expecting Smash and playing Mario Kart, with no perspective of new games to be played so soon.

I haven't watched Ubisoft and EA conferences, but I can clearly say Nintendo is definetily not the best conference,
to say the truth, for me it was clearly the worst tha I've seen.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 17, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Apologies for the second wall-ish thing of text. I accidentally went off on a tangent or two, but snipping stuff would break consistency.
> 
> I feel like you completely missed my very first point that was essentially that, at a Nintendo forum, bias will sway towards Nintendo as long as they present that one thing people were really hoping for, even if they know that if it wasn't coming during E3, it would be announced before the end of the year. For pretty much any year, that item can be Zelda. The in between years, it tends to be either Pokemon or the next major 3D Mario installment. It's the idea that, even though this forum has tried to be a little less Nintendo-centric by giving the spotlight to every company in some way shape or form, as well as getting reporters that don't only care about Nintendo news, it still suffers from the fact that its origins sit in having been a GBA ROM site (and with it being named GBAtemp and all), thus, attracting a primarily Nintendo oriented fan base over the years.
> 
> ...


 

Well written long but well written and no need to apologize for long posts. This one will be kinda short, hate touch screens.... lol 

Anyway I would hope no one voted with out watching all three shows. About four hours but worth it to know a bit about what to expect.

I do agree there probably is some bias, but all polls are going to have some.


----------



## VMM (Jun 17, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Well written long but well written and no need to apologize for long posts. This one will be kinda short, hate touch screens.... lol
> 
> Anyway I would hope no one voted with out watching all three shows. About four hours but worth it to know a bit about what to expect.
> 
> I do agree there probably is some bias, but all polls are going to have some.


 
Not really, a non-nintendo poll won't have bias, or at least it should be minimal.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 17, 2014)

VMM said:


> Not really, a non-nintendo poll won't have bias, or at least it should be minimal.


Having taken a statistics course, I basically learned that minimal bias is the best you can really hope for. Unbiased is pretty much a dream, as bias stems from too many sources to ever fully eradicate all of it unless you generate very specific scenarios.


----------



## VMM (Jun 17, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Having taken a statistics course, I basically learned that minimal bias is the best you can really hope for. Unbiased is pretty much a dream, as bias stems from too many sources to ever fully eradicate all of it unless you generate very specific scenarios.


 
Most people won't even reckon a minimal bias as bias.
I get your point, but you're nitpicking, I think you got what I meant,
the huge bias towards Nintendo on this site won't be as relevant to polls that don't involve Nintendo.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 17, 2014)

As sort of a side note to the bias issue, on other sites Sony won or Microsoft won. It's like a choose your own adventure.... Lol 

The interesting part is when you look at 2nd place on them.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 17, 2014)

Did it not occurred to you that you are the ones being bias here? "Impossibru", right?



VMM said:


> the best it actually showed was a little bit of artwark on a CGI.


What do you mean by this?


----------



## VMM (Jun 17, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Did it not occurred to you that you are the ones being bias here? "Impossibru", right?


 
There is no such thing as been impartial, having an opinion already makes you biased.
What we're discussing is how GBATemp community is a lot biased to Nintendo, this isn't about a single person.



KingVamp said:


> What do you mean by this?


 
That Zelda trailer wasn't gameplay, it was just CGI and showed nothing about what the game will really be.
The best thing we can take from that trailer is the artwork used, it will be cellshaded, but with characters a bit more realistic than Skyward Sword.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 17, 2014)

VMM said:


> There is no such thing as been impartial, having an opinion already makes you biased.
> What we're discussing is how GBATemp community is a lot biased to Nintendo, this isn't about a single person.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Myself rrrreeeeaaalllyyy would rather a TP look. I was one of those who hated WW's look.


----------



## VMM (Jun 17, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Myself rrrreeeeaaalllyyy would rather a TP look. I was one of those who hated WW's look.


 
I think Twillight Princess is by far the most realistic Zelda game we ever had.
I also wish they had used a similar look to TP or something more realistic.
I've seen many people saying Nintendo franchises shouldn't go realistic, and that wouldn't fit them,
but there are some franchises where I think it would be perfectly aceptable, like Zelda, Metroid, Fire Emblem and Xenoblade.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 17, 2014)

VMM said:


> There is no such thing as been impartial, having an opinion already makes you biased.
> 
> What we're discussing is how GBATemp community is a lot biased to Nintendo, this isn't about a single person.


Even if you disregard 1/2 those votes, Nintendo is still winning in the polls. Even some haters outside this community
says it was a good conference.



VMM said:


> That Zelda trailer wasn't gameplay, it was just CGI and showed nothing about what the game will really be.
> The best thing we can take from that trailer is the artwork used, it will be cellshaded, but with characters a bit more realistic than Skyward Sword.


Just CGI? It showed nothing about the game? Link


----------



## VMM (Jun 17, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Even if you disregard 1/2 those votes, Nintendo is still winning in the polls. Even some haters outside this community
> says it was a good conference.


 
If you repeat this poll for the next 30 years, the result will always be the same.



KingVamp said:


> It showed nothing about the game? Link


 
So what? It was in-game footage, but doesn't change the fact it was just a CGI that doesn't show actual gameplay.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 17, 2014)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 17, 2014)

VMM said:


> I think Twillight Princess is by far the most realistic Zelda game we ever had.
> I also wish they had used a similar look to TP or something more realistic.
> I've seen many people saying Nintendo franchises shouldn't go realistic, and that wouldn't fit them,
> but there are some franchises were I think it would be perfectly aceptable, like Zelda, Metroid, Fire Emblem and Xenoblade.


 

When I say I hated WW's look.... It makes me want to punch Link in the face. Supposed to be a great game, but I literally hate it too much so I never played it.  The new one looks OK and I might buy it, but still I can't help but think I would have liked it more.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 17, 2014)

VMM said:


> If you repeat this poll for the next 30 years, the result will always be the same.


Even if you feel that way, that still doesn't invalidate certain people opinions.




VMM said:


> So what? It was in-game footage, but doesn't change the fact it was just a CGI that doesn't show actual gameplay.





> Producer Eiji Aonuma has taken to the Nintendo Miiverse to address this point directly. “Many people from the media kept asking me if the footage from the new Zelda game for Wii U is just a promotional movie, but that really is *actual gameplay* on Wii U,” Aonuma assures. “Also, I wasn’t kidding about how you will be able to reach the mountains that appear in the distance if you should choose to!”


Link


----------



## VMM (Jun 17, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> When I say I hated WW's look.... It makes me want to punch Link in the face. Supposed to be a great game, but I literally hate it too much so I never played it. The new one looks OK and I might buy it, but still I can't help but think I would have liked it more.


 
I see you complaining about WW look, and I tought:
What would he say after seeing the CDi games:


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 17, 2014)

VMM said:


> I see you complaining about WW look, and I tought:
> What would he say after seeing the CDi games:





If I could travel back in time ala Terminator...... Lol Holy Shit every time I see those they make my teeth hurt.


----------



## VMM (Jun 17, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Even if you feel that way, that still doesn't invalidate certain people opinions.


 
Dude, when did I say it was an invalid opinion?! There is no such thing.
Saying that would be like: You say chocolate tastes awful, but that's an invalid opinion because I like it.
See, it doesn't work that way.



KingVamp said:


> Producer Eiji Aonuma has taken to the Nintendo Miiverse to address this point directly. “Many people from the media kept asking me if the footage from the new Zelda game for Wii U is just a promotional movie, but that really is *actual gameplay* on Wii U,” Aonuma assures. “Also, I wasn’t kidding about how you will be able to reach the mountains that appear in the distance if you should choose to!” Link


 
I think there might be a confusion about this.
That first screenshot that was shown by Eji Aonuma, I believe that is an actual gameplay.
But that trailer, that's an CGI animation, that's for sure. It may happen in-between gameplay parts,
but anybody that have played games would be able to reckon that as not been gameplay.


----------



## VMM (Jun 17, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> If I could travel back in time ala Terminator...... Lol Holy Shit every time I see those they make my teeth hurt.


 
I remember one scene from one of those CDi games, where link goes all naughty hitting on Zelda,
and I'm like: Oh my god, what they did to you Link? They ruined my childhood hero. Now I understand why Nintendo never gave a voice to Link


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 17, 2014)

VMM said:


> I remember one scene from one of those CDi games, where link goes all naughty hitting on Zelda,
> and I'm like: Oh my god, what they did to you Link? They ruined my childhood hero. Now I understand why Nintendo never gave a voice to Link


 

I actually played those turds.... I tried all the CDi games at Radio Shack, most of them sucked so bad.


----------



## p3rand0r (Jun 17, 2014)

with all the games Nintendo showed i think Nintendo wins by a good margin.
This time Nintendo heard the fans and actually showed some great title for the fans like a new zelda game and starfox  
And some great new titles like Splatoon (looking forward to it )
But Sony was good too


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 17, 2014)

VMM said:


> Dude, when did I say it was an invalid opinion?! There is no such thing.
> Saying that would be like: You say chocolate tastes awful, but that's an invalid opinion because I like it.
> See, it doesn't work that way.


Pretty much what it getting, especially from Nathan Drake. This site (supposing) has overwhelming bias,
therefor I'm right about this E3.




VMM said:


> I think there might be a confusion about this.
> That first screenshot that was shown by Eji Aonuma, I believe that is an actual gameplay.
> But that trailer, that's an CGI animation, that's for sure. It may happen in-between gameplay parts,
> but anybody that have played games would be able to reckon that as not been gameplay.


Think you are complicating things. Even if you say "in-between gameplay", it's still gameplay.
I mean, it's not like they can't control the camera like they did in Mario Kart 8. 
Even if you say "CGI animation" it still represents the game. Really don't think he would say 
gameplay without that being the case. Let me put it this way, I believe that was all running in-engine.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Seriously, even I got to start saying this. If this site is such a "overwhelmingly biased website", why are you even here?



There was once this console called the GBA, it had lots of great games from all sorts of developers. Nintendo then unveiled its "three pillars" strategy (we are discussing good and bad E3 presentations after all) and that got us the DS. After a shaky start we eventually saw good games and good hacks, GBAtemp then saw most of its competition die and otherwise became the place to go for DS ROM hacks.
Though Nintendo pissed most of it away with the 3ds and in some cases a lot of the Wii, along with a lot of whatever did their few good first party efforts, GBAtemp morphed into something more general. Along the way it also gained a few fellow cynical bastards, many with slightly differing game histories and lines of logic to my own which helps this to be something other than an echo chamber, and the level is high enough that we can still routinely hold a good conversation. Sure there is the background noise issue but that often provides some good humour.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 17, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> There was once this console called the GBA, it had lots of great games from all sorts of developers. Nintendo then unveiled its "three pillars" strategy (we are discussing good and bad E3 presentations after all) and that got us the DS. After a shaky start we eventually saw good games and good hacks, GBAtemp then saw most of its competition die and otherwise became the place to go for DS ROM hacks.
> Though Nintendo pissed most of it away with the 3ds and in some cases a lot of the Wii, along with a lot of whatever did their few good first party efforts, GBAtemp morphed into something more general. Along the way it also gained a few fellow cynical bastards, many with slightly differing game histories and lines of logic to my own which helps this to be something other than an echo chamber, and the level is high enough that we can still routinely hold a good conversation. Sure there is the background noise issue but that often provides some good humour.


 That's actually a good post/answer. Still don't think it as bias as those guys are making it, tho.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 17, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> That's actually a good post/answer. Still don't think it as bias as those guys are making it, tho.


 

We're the forum that voted the N64 above the PS1 and had a very close vote between the Gamecube and the PS2. Plus, I mean, the site is called GBAtemp, not "Non-company specific Handheldtemp."

There's nothing wrong with people here generally preferring Nintendo (except for them being wrong), but it's silly to deny that it's there.


----------



## VMM (Jun 17, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Think you are complicating things. Even if you say "in-between gameplay", it's still gameplay.
> I mean, it's not like they can't control the camera like they did in Mario Kart 8.
> Even if you say "CGI animation" it still represents the game. Really don't think he would say
> gameplay without that being the case. Let me put it this way, I believe that was all running in-engine.


 
If you want to consider that way, Uncharted 4 trailer is probably a gameplay, since it was taken directly from the PS4,
and may be in-between gameplay. I'm not complicating stuff, you're the one trying to say it's something it's not.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 18, 2014)

I think in my honest opinion, Sakurai had the best E3.


----------



## Patxinco (Jun 18, 2014)

I think we need some Foxi4 "Console Wars" to debate this seriously xD

By the way, i liked Nintendo presentation, due to his relaxed pace of showing off the games (i personally loved when Iwata and Reggie fought not real, you know what i mean)
Nintendo showed at last the Xenoblade Chronicles X and a bit of his story, and almost everything was gameplay, Splatoon is a pretty nice idea, soo Nintendo won for me.

Edit: Why CDi is discussed in every thread? let her RIP and let's go for another thing...


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 20, 2014)

Microsoft had two notable strikes against it.

They started off the presentation showing off _Call of Duty_ as a _new IP_ ... again. Honestly, the only people that even care to see anything about CoD now are retailers and the 12-year-olds that make up their entire audience now. The franchise had something good with the first Modern Warfare, and quickly became the epitome of stupid since.
So instead of addressing BC at all, Xbox One people will instead get the Master Chief Collection... of which the only game even somewhat playable out of the lot is the first one. Oh, and 4000 gamerscore... _for what?_
The preview for _Sunset Overdrive_ was a lot of fun,l and had me interested. Other than that, nothing else really jumped out as worth getting an Xbone for, and certainly not one with Kinect.

Sony, of course, being their typical arrogant selves again.

Uncharted 4... when Drake finally dons his Klan robes like it's his birthright. Whoop-de-doo.
Oh, yay, Last of us on PS4
Beta access is cool... until you realize this just means you're playing the game in its most awful and buggy state.
Nevermind that more crashing PS4's means more replacement PS4's that have to be made when they all break. 
And for all the gab from Sony trying to support the Vita, it seemed non-existent at their show. Sorry, but I just don't have any motivation for LBP3. Even so, the biggest thing keeping me away from any new Sony products is how they treated me in the past, and the fact that I'll probably end up having to get an in-store replacement plan so as to not be out of pocket for five or six to find one that will actually work. 

Partnering for a _Robot Chicken_ style for the Nintendo presentation was... amusing, if only briefly. At least none of the sketches dragged on. Nintendo had every right to hype up Smash brothers, but I still don't see the appeal of Amiibo. Then again I never saw the appeal of Skylanders or Disney Infinity either. Splatoon actually does look rather cool. Annoying that there was next to nothing about third party stuff.

I can't vote for any of them, simply because there wasn't anyone with anything truly deserving of an award.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 20, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> [*]So instead of addressing BC at all, Xbox One people will instead get the Master Chief Collection... of which the only game even somewhat playable out of the lot is the first one. Oh, and 4000 gamerscore... _for what?
> _


_
What in the dilly damn fuck do you mean only one will be playable? :| 
They're all going to be playable with EVERY fucking multiplayer map, EVERY original halo level from EVERY game, playlists for the games, why do you even need Backwards comparability when you have fully remastered Halo at 60 FPS 1080p..?
And 4000 Gamerscore is 1000 for each game. 
Yknow
1000 for halo 1
1000 for halo 2
1000 for halo 3
1000 for halo 4 
Wow
Can't believe It 
How did I not see dat_


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 20, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> _What in the dilly damn fuck do you mean only one will be playable? :| _
> _They're all going to be playable with EVERY fucking multiplayer map, EVERY original halo level from EVERY game, playlists for the games, why do you even need Backwards comparability when you have fully remastered Halo at 60 FPS 1080p..?_
> _And 4000 Gamerscore is 1000 for each game. _
> _Yknow_
> ...


 
Careful, codezer0. GBAtemp's collectibles enthusiast might just kill you with a hail of kaiju and Halo figurines. ;O;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 20, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> _What in the dilly damn fuck do you mean only one will be playable? :| _
> _They're all going to be playable with EVERY fucking multiplayer map, EVERY original halo level from EVERY game, playlists for the games, why do you even need Backwards comparability when you have fully remastered Halo at 60 FPS 1080p..?_
> _And 4000 Gamerscore is 1000 for each game. _
> _Yknow_
> ...


 
Pretty sure he means it's the only good one that's "playable". Silly chavo. 

Which he's still absolutely wrong about.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought E3 was complete shit this year.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 20, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Pretty sure he means it's the only good one that's "playable". Silly chavo.
> 
> Which he's still absolutely wrong about.


Nah he says the only thing playable outof the collection IS the first one which I assume he means the remastered combat evolved game. Either way, the rage is real


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> So instead of addressing BC at all, Xbox One people will instead get the Master Chief Collection... of which the only game even somewhat playable out of the lot is the first one.


Microsoft has already addressed the backwards compatibility _"problem"_ - they released a budget Xbox 360 which you can pick up for peanuts if you _really_ want to play 360 games, there is no _"problem"_. Bottom line is that if you have 360 games in your collection, _chances are that you also have a 360_. Play them on _that_. If you don't have a 360 and want to play 360 games, you'd probably want to pick one up. Backwards compatibility _is not_ a must nor is it an industry standard - it's a welcome feature, but it's anything but necessary.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 20, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Nah he says the only thing playable outof the collection IS the first one which I assume he means the remastered combat evolved game. Either way, the rage is real


On a related note, now that your post has really made me think about it, I think I would love that Halo collection. The first two Halo games were amazing, and the third wasn't half bad either. After that, it became a little meh in my personal opinion, but at the least, the first three games make for one heck of a playing session. Being able to play them all in completely remastered, glorious 1080p will be the icing on the cake. It won't make me consider an Xbox One by itself, but it's a step in the right direction towards convincing me down the line.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 20, 2014)

Nintendo showed a couple interesting things, but mostly just trying to ruin the new Smash Bros, a few games already shown before, blah blah. Wasn't that interesting.

Sony's was the best, but overall they all sucked.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 20, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> _What in the dilly damn fuck do you mean only one will be playable? :| _
> _They're all going to be playable with EVERY fucking multiplayer map, EVERY original halo level from EVERY game, playlists for the games, why do you even need Backwards comparability when you have fully remastered Halo at 60 FPS 1080p..?_
> _And 4000 Gamerscore is 1000 for each game. _
> _Yknow_
> ...


Says the chav that doesn't get it.

Only Halo 1 was actually worth playing, with a campaign that knew what it was doing and did it right. Halo 2 was... okay. Halo 3 was such a complete betrayal, it killed my interest in the franchise completely. Halo 4 is also probably just as full of stupid, as well.

Seriously, where are the _smart_ shooters with campaigns? Why are we not buying stuff like Bioshock Infinite more but then a jew like Bobby Kotick gets to rake in the billions on annualizing Call of Duty? When did multiplayer become a "get out of making a good campaign for free" card?

I'm still burned up about the crap I had to go through with Halo 3 to get its original 1000 gamerscore, and the kind of utter backstabbing that the bonus ending footage for beating it on Legendary got me.

I stand by my opinion that Halo 1 was the only one with a campaign worth playing, period.



Foxi4 said:


> Microsoft has already addressed the backwards compatibility _"problem"_ - they released a budget Xbox 360 which you can pick up for peanuts if you _really_ want to play 360 games, there is no _"problem"_. Bottom line is that if you have 360 games in your collection, _chances are that you also have a 360_. Play them on _that_. If you don't have a 360 and want to play 360 games, you'd probably want to pick one up. Backwards compatibility _is not_ a must nor is it an industry standard - it's a welcome feature, but it's anything but necessary.


That still doesn't make sense, especially considering that Microsoft went through the trouble of securing the IP to the silicon within the 360, _unlike the original Xbox_ which was the legal reason that they couldn't make a full-BC capability for Original Xbox games on the 360. So technically, there is no legal reason to stop them from implementing some proper BC, with all the bragging about how much more powerful the new system is, and with the marketing to say that it's supposed to be your all in one destination... which it just isn't at this point. The fact that not even digital stuff from the prior consoles works on the new systems is ridiculous.

Annoying as it is, the only even half sensible purchase choice out of the three _still_ at this point is still the WiiU, if only because Nintendo didn't directly invalidate everything I've accumulated for the Wii thus far.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 20, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> Seriously, where are the _smart_ shooters with campaigns? Why are we not buying stuff like Bioshock Infinite more but then a jew like Bobby Kotick gets to rake in the billions on annualizing Call of Duty? When did multiplayer become a "get out of making a good campaign for free" card?


 

>Bioshock Infinite
>Smart

Whatever you have to tell yourself, buddy.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 20, 2014)

I wonder how many of these are votes from members who like nintendo, who didnt even watch E3, and are just voting out of fanboyism.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 20, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> Seriously, where are the *smart** shooters* with campaigns? Why are we not buying stuff like *Bioshock Infinite* more but then a jew like Bobby Kotick gets to rake in the billions on annualizing Call of Duty? When did multiplayer become a "get out of making a good campaign for free" card?


 
...You're joking, right? I mean, don't get me wrong, I played Bioshock Infinite and mostly enjoyed it while I did, but the quality was all in the story, and not the gameplay. With the exception of the vigors (which were cool, but not always that useful) and the skyhook (which was cool, but really, it was just one thing), everything about the gameplay was vanilla FPS material. It was one of those games where I played through it, saw the ending... and that's it. The game was over for me. I'm even having trouble getting through the Burial at Sea DLC, because the story just isn't as intriguing to me as the main game, and the gameplay isn't really any better.

Whereas all five mainline Halo games are games whose campaigns I can have fun with over and over again. Even Combat Evolved and 4 (my least favorite ones) have garnered multiple playthroughs from me over the years. I don't even buy Halo for the multiplayer, because I don't really care for multiplayer matchmaking in shooters.


Gahars said:


> >Bioshock Infinite
> >Smart
> 
> Whatever you have to tell yourself, buddy.


Perhaps he meant "faux hipster masquerading as smart"?


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 21, 2014)

Okay, so infinite wasn't the best example. But it is still better than the shlock that passes for campaigns in shooters like Call of Duty, Battlefield, Medal of Honor... Half Life would be a far better example. Yes, I get gabe is hoping for technology to finally improve enough to make the full on Half Life 3... but he's gotta be seeing the shlock we're getting now and realizing he's probably in the unique position to save us from the dreck that gets shoved on people now.

On little more than a dare, I rather annoyingly pushed myself to slog through the campaign of MW3, which I only partially wanted to do to see how it would tie back to CoD4, intentionally avoiding spoilers or any media about it until then. The amount of sheer stupid the game expects us to believe one can and can't get away with and the lowering of standards is honestly depressing, for something that started out so brilliant. I could/should do a write-up for GYSB about it. I'd probably have a write-up of a few pages just on the amount of issues that have never been addressed between games. Yes, it's an annual 'franchise' now, but that doesn't give them the excuse to basically print a new game for a new multiplayer and charge another $60+DLC for this kind of crap.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 21, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> I wonder how many of these are votes from members who like nintendo, who didnt even watch E3, and are just voting out of fanboyism.


The last two years, I would have agreed with that question...but now they actually did well. I mean...I didn't expect Angry Joe to come to that conclusion (the guy doesn't even have a wii or wiiu) but he did and IGN even put Zelda on top of their most wanted list.


----------



## Arras (Jun 21, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Nintendo showed a couple interesting things, but mostly *just trying to ruin the new Smash Bros*, a few games already shown before, blah blah. Wasn't that interesting.
> 
> Sony's was the best, but overall they all sucked.


Wait, what ruined it? Unless you think adding Miis for playing against friends is ruining the game?


----------



## Gahars (Jun 21, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> Okay, so infinite wasn't the best example. But it is still better than the shlock that passes for campaigns in shooters like Call of Duty, Battlefield, Medal of Honor... Half Life would be a far better example. Yes, I get gabe is hoping for technology to finally improve enough to make the full on Half Life 3... but he's gotta be seeing the shlock we're getting now and realizing he's probably in the unique position to save us from the dreck that gets shoved on people now.


 
It's funny because Black Ops 2 has a far better written take on the rich/poor divide and the nature of revolutions than Bioshock Infinite. Not only that, the game handles player choice far better, as it actually allows the player's actions, rather than button prompts, to determine the course of the story. Plus, it offers the benefit of non-craptastic gameplay and multiplayer, which is nice.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 22, 2014)

Another interesting view on bioshock infinite not being exactly a smart shooter...but I do think that "smart shooter" is pretty much an oxymoron. In the end, it all comes down to shooting people, and player choices are superfluous at best. Nearly all shooters I've played* are simple entertainment that at best has good atmospheric to go with it. Usually, it's almost that gameplay and the cutscènes are two separate parts that hardly form anything complete (I'm currently playing hard reset. It's not too shabby...but I swear they're making up the story as they go along).



*spec ops: the line is the only exception, thus far. And that's because the setup and atmosphere actually influence how I go about playing the game (or rather: attempt to. The player choice isn't larger than on average with these kinds of games).


----------



## Gahars (Jun 22, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Another interesting view on bioshock infinite not being exactly a smart shooter...but I do think that "smart shooter" is pretty much an oxymoron. In the end, it all comes down to shooting people, and player choices are superfluous at best. Nearly all shooters I've played* are simple entertainment that at best has good atmospheric to go with it. Usually, it's almost that gameplay and the cutscènes are two separate parts that hardly form anything complete (I'm currently playing hard reset. It's not too shabby...but I swear they're making up the story as they go along).
> 
> 
> 
> *spec ops: the line is the only exception, thus far. And that's because the setup and atmosphere actually influence how I go about playing the game (or rather: attempt to. The player choice isn't larger than on average with these kinds of games).


 

You could break down any genre to its simplest elements and claim that makes it dumb. Dumb shooters are common, sure, but that doesn't mean that shooters are inherently dumb, just that dumb shooters are popular (probably because they're so easy for people to pick up and play).

There's plenty out there - there's the Half-Life franchise, STALKER, System Shock, the original Bioshocks, Singularity, Arma, etc. are all varying degrees and types of "smart," and that's just the first person perspective. Hell, the original Modern Warfare, before Infinity Ward descended into Red Dawn masturbation mode, has a smartly written and told story.

Bioshock Infinite is nothing more than a dumb, pretentious mess that thinks its smart (courtesy of Ken "I like stories that make me feel stupid" Levine). It's hardly indicative of the genre as a whole.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2014)

Gahars said:


> You could break down any genre to its simplest elements and claim that makes it dumb. Dumb shooters are common, sure, but that doesn't mean that shooters are inherently dumb, just that dumb shooters are popular (probably because they're so easy for people to pick up and play).
> 
> There's plenty out there - there's the Half-Life franchise, STALKER, System Shock, the original Bioshocks, Singularity, Arma, etc. are all varying degrees and types of "smart," and that's just the first person perspective. Hell, the original Modern Warfare, before Infinity Ward descended into Red Dawn masturbation mode, has a smartly written and told story.
> 
> Bioshock Infinite is nothing more than a dumb, pretentious mess that thinks its smart (courtesy of Ken "I like stories that make me feel stupid" Levine). It's hardly indicative of the genre as a whole.


 
Took the words out of my mouth. Just because dumb shooters happen to be what's popular doesn't mean that shooters are dumb by their very nature.

That said, I think "dumb" is an unfair word to use. Simplistic or straightforward or vanilla, yeah. And I think there are many shooters that match those descriptions, that I wouldn't call "dumb" (Halo being a great example). It would be like calling Super Mario Bros. "dumb" because it's straightforward and simplistic.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 22, 2014)

Gahars said:


> You could break down any genre to its simplest elements and claim that makes it dumb. Dumb shooters are common, sure, but that doesn't mean that shooters are inherently dumb, just that dumb shooters are popular (probably because they're so easy for people to pick up and play).


I didn't say shooters are dumb. I know that "not smart" sorts of assumes it, but it's just halfway the spectrum between 'dumb' and 'smart' on each end. It's just that the core mechanics teach you things like reflexes, hand-eye co-ordination, sense of spatial direction and similar things that are more often referred to by muscle memory than actual thinking on a higher level (and I know that doesn't sound any less insulting, but that's how it's called).
There sure is plenty out there. But while games like half life and the original bioshock do a good job of mixing things up (like the racing games...or the pipe dream puzzles), it doesn't touch the core mechanics. In fact...in the games where it DOES that, people argue whether it actually still is a shooter (deus ex is a good example. and I've heard the same of system shock). And nobody is calling portal a shooter either (despite it being 3D and you wield something that shoots...stuff).

And besides...sorry, but you're just wrong in that observation. If I break down a game like tetris to its simples elements, I get "rotating images in your mind" (if you can't do that at a decent pace, there's no way you will press the correct button in time). That's pretty much literally an aspect of intelligence. Civilization comes down to reasoning and planning. RTS'es have resource management. And so on. Again...I don't mean to look down on shooters in general (fuck! I like playing those games too), but I do call it like it is.

(note: I haven't completely played through system shock -> bioshock infinite, but from what I see, it's like it gets less complex with each iteration)


----------



## kakashi919 (Jun 22, 2014)

Rainbow 6 won E3 for me...


----------



## Gahars (Jun 22, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> I didn't say shooters are dumb. I know that "not smart" sorts of assumes it, but it's just halfway the spectrum between 'dumb' and 'smart' on each end. It's just that the core mechanics teach you things like reflexes, hand-eye co-ordination, sense of spatial direction and similar things that are more often referred to by muscle memory than actual thinking on a higher level (and I know that doesn't sound any less insulting, but that's how it's called).
> 
> There sure is plenty out there. But while games like half life and the original bioshock do a good job of mixing things up (like the racing games...or the pipe dream puzzles), it doesn't touch the core mechanics. In fact...in the games where it DOES that, people argue whether it actually still is a shooter (deus ex is a good example. and I've heard the same of system shock). And nobody is calling portal a shooter either (despite it being 3D and you wield something that shoots...stuff).


 
Again, you could apply that standard to quite a lot of video game genres. Are third person action games not smart because you're just hitting things? The central mechanics of Dark Souls are "Hit enemy with weapon" and "Jump out of the way," but if the player does those things mindlessly, they're not going to get very far. The game demands that the player strategize and study the enemies.

As with shooters, it's all about implementation.



Taleweaver said:


> And besides...sorry, but you're just wrong in that observation. If I break down a game like tetris to its simples elements, I get "rotating images in your mind" (if you can't do that at a decent pace, there's no way you will press the correct button in time). That's pretty much literally an aspect of intelligence.


 
Visualizing a simple block is so low on the intellectual spectrum that you'd have to be brain dead to be unable to do that. Most mammals can do this. This isn't exactly a good example of "smart" mechanics on your part.



Taleweaver said:


> Civilization comes down to reasoning and planning. RTS'es have resource management. And so on. Again...I don't mean to look down on shooters in general (fuck! I like playing those games too), but I do call it like it is.


 
By this standard, Call of Duty multiplayer is smart. After all, it also comes down to reasoning and planning. A successful team will have to carefully plan ahead, choosing the optimal weapons and killstreak loadouts. Once the match begins, they'll have to apply their knowledge of the map to take control of the chokeholds and other advantageous locations. Communication is also fundamental; if they cannot coordinate, a good opposing team will easily overwhelm them. Resource management comes in the form of ammunition.

Strategy games, though? Well, you just click and pump out units, then send them to hit other units. Whoever gets the most units or the best units beats up the guy's stuff until he dies. What's so intellectually demanding about a Zerg rush?


----------



## Ikaresu (Jun 23, 2014)

Reggie won e3.
i'm gonna kick your ass.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 23, 2014)

イカルス said:


> Reggie won e3.
> i'm gonna kick your ass.


Actually it was Iwata:


----------



## NakedFaerie (Jul 15, 2014)

Were Nintendo even at E3? They never do shows so how can anyone say they were the best when they didn't even do a show?



Sakitoshi said:


> Sony, Nintendo was a close call.
> on Sony side, Little Big Planet 3 looked amazing, Infamous SS DLC was very interesting, they have plenty material to expand that world, No Man Sky looks sick and Bloodborne looked nice too, Uncharted 4 looked marvelous, instabuy. Grim Fandango was a surprise and definitely a must since I never played that game.
> now on Nintendo side they showed plenty of Smash bros and announced 3 new characters, the chicken robot sketches were good and the announcements of Zelda U was fantastic, Splatoon looks marvelous(I WANT IT NOW) and Captain Toad looks like fun, Hyrule Warriors with Midna definitely is a buy for me. the inclusion of Bayonetta 1 along with 2 was a surprise and now I'm twice as sure to buy it.
> the rest of both presentations were mostly reminders and secondary titles to fill the blanks in-between the big launches that while they looked nice, aren't all that interesting.


 
Nothing against what you say I'm just replying but Nintendo didn't do an E3 show, they did their own show and it wasn't at E3 so it cant really be included in the original question. "Which did the best at E3?" Well as it was only $ony and Micro$oft they are the only two which can really be voted on.
As this is a NintenDOH forum its always going to be towards NintenDOH even if thats the wrong answer.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 15, 2014)

NakedFaerie said:


> Nothing against what you say I'm just replying but Nintendo didn't do an E3 show, they did their own show and it wasn't at E3 so it cant really be included in the original question. "Which did the best at E3?" Well as it was only $ony and Micro$oft they are the only two which can really be voted on.
> As this is a NintenDOH forum its always going to be towards NintenDOH even if thats the wrong answer.


 

Just a quick correction, they did have a very nice show at E3... Not even sure where your getting your "information" from.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 16, 2014)

NakedFaerie said:


> Were Nintendo even at E3? They never do shows so how can anyone say they were the best when they didn't even do a show?


What's that supposed to mean? They were there, held interviews, demonstrations and previews. I've even seen a plan of the event that they hired as much if not more room for their games than microsoft and sony.
The only thing they didn't do was a stage show but instead aired that from their own location. I guess that's kind of disappointing if you visited it, but with the majority following the event over the internet, that's not exactly an issue. And I've heard quite some people say that they even missed live shows even while they WERE there, so it's not exactly the high point of the venue in the first place.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 16, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> What's that supposed to mean? They were there, held interviews, demonstrations and previews. I've even seen a plan of the event that they hired as much if not more room for their games than microsoft and sony.
> The only thing they didn't do was a stage show but instead aired that from their own location. I guess that's kind of disappointing if you visited it, but with the majority following the event over the internet, that's not exactly an issue. And I've heard quite some people say that they even missed live shows even while they WERE there, so it's not exactly the high point of the venue in the first place.


And those stage shows are "pre E3", so aren't technically a part of E3 in the same way the Nintendo's online event isn't a part of E3.


----------



## CompassNorth (Jul 16, 2014)

Nintendo without a doubt won.
Sony's was the worst out of the three.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey guys sorry I've been a bit busy and negelected to add a new portal poll.
If you have an idea for a poll or series of polls, PM me the question and answers and I'll add it.


----------



## cearp (Jul 20, 2014)

lol i don't see why we even include microsoft in any of the polls, of course they will come last


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 20, 2014)

cearp said:


> lol i don't see why we even include microsoft in any of the polls, of course they will come last



I would challenge that but then I remembered the best controller poll.


----------



## cearp (Jul 20, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I would challenge that but then I remembered the best controller poll.


 
 and, i don't mean come last in 'reality' (although i am not a microsoft fan) but i mean, come last especially on gbatemp... since the majority of people here are nintendo > sony > microsoft


----------



## Psycho (Jul 20, 2014)

cearp said:


> and, i don't mean come last in 'reality' (although i am not a microsoft fan) but i mean, come last especially on gbatemp... since the majority of people here are nintendo > sony > microsoft


 
well to be fair, the name of this site is gbatemp. not psptemp or xboxtemp, lol
personally it would be sony > nintendo > microsoft for me, but i can't deny that ninty has held my attention recently


----------



## cearp (Jul 21, 2014)

SnailCombat said:


> well to be fair, the name of this site is gbatemp. not psptemp or xboxtemp, lol
> personally it would be sony > nintendo > microsoft for me, but i can't deny that ninty has held my attention recently


 
sure, that's why i think it's funny because whenever there is some poll like this, i basically know the results already


----------



## HtheB (Jul 30, 2014)

Isn't it time for another poll already?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 29, 2014)

Can we have a new poll already? There's been like 3 games conferences, studio's being bought, absorbed and going out of buisness, contests and shocking trailer reveals all since e3. We have plenty of topics to choose from.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 29, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> Can we have a new poll already? There's been like 3 games conferences, studio's being bought, absorbed and going out of buisness, contests and shocking trailer reveals all since e3. We have plenty of topics to choose from.


I guess it's about time for me to write that [BFWWIWA] Nintendo 3DS that I've been promising for so long. Still waiting for one system which may or may not be given to me though, and I wouldn't want to start a new poll prior to getting that.


----------

